# Weighted Vests



## Uptosnuff (Dec 1, 2019)

Has anyone bought a weighted vest?  At one time I was very interested in buying one of these to help prevent osteoporosis.  I researched these and even asked a question on an osteoporosis site, but at the time, I couldn't get a definitive answer on their effectiveness.  I have heard they help with bone density.  You can wear them when walking or when doing a workout.

I would like to know if they do indeed work and how comfortable they are to wear.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 1, 2019)

Trade on here has one.
 You might want to ask him.


----------

